# Eclipse: Console 2mal



## dhachim (13. Nov 2006)

Hallo gibts unter eclipse 3.2 ne möglichkeit die console 2mal anzeigen zu lassen ? Ich will nicht immer zwischen client und server console wechseln müssen. 

Hab schon ne weile gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## byte (13. Nov 2006)

Du kannst alle Tabs in Eclipse frei verziehen und positionieren wie Du lustig bist. Du kannst z.b. auch unten, wo die Console ist, mehrere Tabs nebeneinander anzeigen.


----------



## dhachim (13. Nov 2006)

hmmmm .. ne 

ich brauche die Konsole 2 mal. Also dieses Tab doppelt.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2006)

Das wird nicht gehen (ausser mit 2 Eclipse Instanzen)


----------



## Murray (13. Nov 2006)

In der Toolbar der Konsole gibt es den Choice-Button "Open Console"; darüber kommt man an den Menüpunkt "New Console View". Damit wird eine zweite Konsole geöffent. 
Über die Checkbox "Pin Console" kann man verhindern, dass die Konsole von selbst zwischen den verschiedenen Programmen wechselt.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2006)

Wow, coole Sache. Bei Eclipse gibt's doch immer was neues zu entdecken


----------

